

How Goldman Sachs Created the Food Crisis - bobf
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2011/04/27/how_goldman_sachs_created_the_food_crisis?page=full

======
mey
I assume the people making the real money are the warehouses that are paid to
store and let rot these products.

